# What age can baby bunnies have salt licks ?



## mini lop luva (Jun 6, 2005)

I was wondering what age can baby rabbits have salt licks ??

p.s sorry to bother again


----------



## mini lop luva (Jun 6, 2005)

Help ??


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 6, 2005)

Mine started using theirs at about four months.

Laura


----------



## onnie (Jun 6, 2005)

Well mine are 9 weeks and have had one for a fewweeks without any problems.They have the brown mineral licksThey dodrink a lot more water though


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 6, 2005)

Here are some old thread about it 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=7483&forum_id=1

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5359&forum_id=1

Make sure to read them both, as the both have different views.

~Amy


----------



## mini lop luva (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok thanks guys and Amy for the web adress i am reading them now xx


----------



## Buck Jones (Jun 6, 2005)

Amy's suggested links will deal with your question pretty well. I, personally, don't usesaltor mineral licksfor my buns any more.

Buck


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 6, 2005)

I dont either, I tried using them once, but theyjust sat there hanging on the wall for months, none of the bunniesliked them. 

~Amy


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 6, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> I dont either, I tried using them once, but they just satthere hanging on the wall for months, none of the bunnies liked them.
> 
> ~Amy


Yeah, mine did the same. Ended up going in the bin! - Jan


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2005)

some of mine use them andlove them others hate themand would just assoon I take them out ONE inparticular uses his as a weight set , upthump up thump drives me nuts, he loves it , hateshis jungle ball tho .


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 6, 2005)

> :laugh:





> ONE inparticular uses his as a weight set , upthump up thump drives me nuts


You crack me up, girl! Better that than a galvanized foodbowl clipped onto the cage (Vash) - BANG BANG BANGBANG!!!! :nonono::thumper:


----------



## irishmist (Jun 6, 2005)

Cleo would take her salt lick off and bury itunder the litter. It took me 5 0r 6 times of retrieving itand attaching it back up, did I realize that she probably did not likeit:foreheadsmack:


----------



##  (Jun 7, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> > :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Jenni this isexactlly why I have those hangunm onthe cage sifter feeders ,, UncleFester did figure out how to getone off tho, Wefinally had to put it on the outsideand thru the wire tokeep him from throwing all over the placelol , Some of My Boys thinkthey asre the Arnold lol :muscleman:


----------

